# pain in right of back gerd



## bourne61 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a small h.h. and gerd does anyone get pain moving round abdomen . Under sternum, under right ribs and also into upper rt. Back and lower rt back. I hear of left sided back shoulder pain but not right.
It would be good to know others get this too.


----------

